# BEST POSSIBLE Post Cycle Therapy



## Hlanderr (Oct 23, 2005)

I am looking for the BEST possible post cycle therapy supplement(s) and I would like to have some opinions!
I'll be around 20 years old and I'm going to go on a 6-week cycle of Finigenx Magnum, a pro-hormone.

So far I have read that in post cycle do not lift to absolute failure, and eat just as many calories and carbs as if I was on cycle. And sleep of course...

But the supplement category is kinda shady.... I have heard things about clomid, 6-oxo, the other d- supplement relating to clomid, and other ones, but what is the BEST type to take at age 20?

Is there any BEST supplement to take for post cycle therapy? Or is it case-sensitive?
Thanks


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 23, 2005)

If you will be around 20 years old at some point in time, how old are you now, 18?


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 23, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> I am looking for the BEST possible post cycle therapy supplement(s) and I would like to have some opinions!
> I'll be around 20 years old and I'm going to go on a 6-week cycle of Finigenx Magnum, a pro-hormone.


WTF is that?



> So far I have read that in post cycle do not lift to absolute failure


thats a good way to lose all your strength gains very fast!



> and eat just as many calories and carbs as if I was on cycle. And sleep of course...
> 
> But the supplement category is kinda shady.... I have heard things about clomid, 6-oxo, the other d- supplement relating to clomid, and other ones, but what is the BEST type to take at age 20?
> 
> ...


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/search.php?searchid=464773


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 23, 2005)

nolva


----------



## Mudge (Oct 23, 2005)

Bill Pearl swore by never lifting to failure, everyone trains differently.


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 23, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> WTF is that?
> 
> 
> thats a good way to lose all your strength gains very fast!
> ...



this is what i read about lifting to failure AFTER a cycle
since your testosterone is low after a cycle, and is in the midst of being picked back up, your body can't repair the new gains it has made... so by lifting really really heavy and destroying those new muscle fibers, only so much can be repaired..... i heard a 2 week wait of medium lifts is the most beneficial....

it makes sense doesnt it?


.... and by the Finigenx Magnum is a pro-hormone... orally based.


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 23, 2005)

is nolvadex really the best route for even a pro-hormone cycle? I've read its great for roids but this is pro-hormone.... not sure if it would make a difference.

I'll look up dosages and where to find it...
and should I take anything else with it?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 23, 2005)

I lift to failure when cycling, but never after my cycle ends.


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 23, 2005)

tough, if you dont mind, could you elaborate a bit further so im clear on it

i do understand the medium lifts after a cycle so you don't beat the shit out of the new gains you get before your natural testosterone comes back in, but what really defines that? .... in other words what is your normal set post cycle?

if failure is at 4 reps, do you go to 3? or 2?
or if its at 6, stop at 4, 3?
at 8, 6? 5? 4?

thanks


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 23, 2005)

well i read not to go to failiure too often on cycle, as it is unnecessary for growth, and that its better to blast out the heavy weight for reps just shy of failiure, however come pct you want to keep volume down, and stick to heavy compounds to absolute failiure, as this will be better for keeping strength up and the fact that heavy compound movements are better at promoting natural test and the low volume will prevent overtraining, could just be a load of BS though!


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 23, 2005)

my PCT is going to be 100mg of clomid for 5 days
                                   50mg of clomid for the next 7 days


 I just started running 20mg of nolv...everyday during my cycle...so I guess it isn't necessary to run the nolv in PCT.

 Then end of my cycle is tren/prop...should I begin my PCT 2-3 days after my last dose?  I have read in a few other places about higher and longer doses of clomid...is my PCT OK?


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 24, 2005)

bump


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 25, 2005)

Again


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 25, 2005)

and again


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 25, 2005)

Bueler....Bueler.....Bueler....anyone


----------



## roidhead (Apr 12, 2010)

what pct for sus and d-bol cycle thank


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Apr 13, 2010)

even if your doing pro hormones, get real pct chems like clomid and nolva.


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 13, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> my PCT is going to be 100mg of clomid for 5 days
> 50mg of clomid for the next 7 days
> 
> 
> ...


What's the purpose of using Nolva during a cycle!An AI to prevent too much estrogen and side effects like gynecomastia or HCG to prevent testicular atrophy are good complements to a cycle, but that's after your cycle you want the Nolva to restore your natural T level!!!Using it during the cycle is like throwing your money to garbage!


----------



## the'MAN' (Apr 21, 2010)

*one more thing*

combat gyno 2


----------

